# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Modem bị mất Default Gateway.

## bietthugeleximco

mình xài net của megavnn, chia mạng cho 2 máy (dùng ổ cắm âm tường): 
máy bàn có modem, truy cập mạng được, địa chỉ của modem là 192.16.1.1, của máy bàn là 192.168.1.2 (lớp c), địa chỉ do modem cấp.
laptop (ở khác chỗ, có dây mạng cắm vào ổ cắm âm tường, địa chỉ cũng do modem trên cấp) trước thời điểm bị lỗi vẫn truy cập được nhưng cách đây 3 ngày chẳng biết tại sao địa chỉ ip của nó bị chuyển thành lớp b, còn không thấy default gateway đâu cả mặc dù biểu tượng nối mạng (2 máy tính) vẫn còn và không bị đánh dấu chéo hay bất kỳ dấu hiệu nào cả mà cũng không truy cập mạng được. mình cũng đã thử chuyển qua địa chỉ ip tĩnh nhưng cũng không ăn thua.
vậy đó là lỗi gì hả các bác?

----------

